# Enclosure wall



## shamat (Mar 23, 2014)

Finally got around to putting together the cabinets for my enclosure wall. Was a marathon effort getting it all done in 1 weekend, but We got there. Now just need to arrange the glass and wire in the thermostats.


----------



## Virides (Mar 23, 2014)

Great use of the steel frame work to help support the melamine. These usually suffer from sag from the above weight, but I figure you have screwed these into those cross members to drastically reduce the sag.

Also, if you don't know about us, we make Finger Grips for sliding glass enclosures. These are acrylic items with strong clear adhesive that you adhere to the glass. These act as comfortable grips on the glass and are much better and safer than ground in grooves from your glazier. You can also change the design later if you wish - can't do that with a groove.

We have quite a large range of designs and you can see these at - Shop | Virides

We use Paypal to securely process our credit card payments and we can also take bank transfers. We use Australia Post for all our shipping and send using registered post so that you get a tracking number for your order. If you are in the Brisbane area, you can also opt for Free Pick-up also. We also stock some of our range in Pet City at Mt. Gravatt and Reptile Outlet at Oxley.

Once again, great example of how to fix the usual problem of sag.


----------



## 86JAP (Mar 24, 2014)

Well that's one way to make melamine look good. Top job can't wait to see these fitted out!!


----------



## nobles.reptiles (Mar 26, 2014)

what are the dimensions of the enclosures?


----------



## shamat (Mar 26, 2014)

nobles.reptiles said:


> what are the dimensions of the enclosures?



Top left will be split into three 2x2x2 enclosures with removable dividers. 
Other three long ones are 6x2x2. 
The two tall ones are 4x3x2. 
8 enclosures in all.


----------



## shamat (Mar 27, 2014)

Glass went in tonight. Quite happy with how plumb the cabinets turned out with only 2 of the 8 having a small gap with the glass slid closed. Nothing a nice 5mm dress strip doesn't hide ;-) Not so happy with the cabinet hinges i used as they don't allow for a lot of adjustment, but they work OK with very little gap around the glass. The plastic screws that come with them are rubbish though, stripping out before really tightening on the glass. Some double sided tape helped and provided less thread to be required before reaching the glass. I may change these later, but for now they OK.
Now just waiting on the locks and thermostats to turn up so i can wire them in and the job is done!

First inhabitants in the enclosure wall.... 7 Blue Tongues. Hope to get the others set up tomorrow. 






I decided to use synthetic turf for half the enclosure and critter crumble for the other half. Will save me having to use bag after bag of substrate each time they need a clean. Will be doing something similar for the other enclosures in the wall.


----------



## rockethead (Mar 28, 2014)

did you get the metal rack from bunnings I think I have the same in my garage


----------



## shamat (Mar 28, 2014)

Yeah. It was quite cheap and rather sturdy. 
Didn't bother getting the actual shelves as i made the cabinets to fit down where the shelves would have sat in.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 30, 2014)

That is a very nice looking setup. I might have to look into that racking myself.
Did the cabinets slot straight in, or is there a trick to fitting them in?


----------



## shamat (Mar 31, 2014)

The cabinets were made to slot in perfectly. The space between the rails is exactly 600mm x 1800mm, so Its a snug fit. 

Sent from my HUAWEI MT1-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowman (Mar 31, 2014)

Nice work. I do a similar thing with the square aluminium tubing and joiners. Takes the pressure off perfect cuts on my melamine, as I'm essentially just cladding a frame.

Sent from my prototype iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## shamat (Mar 31, 2014)

Snowman said:


> Nice work. I do a similar thing with the square aluminium tubing and joiners. Takes the pressure off perfect cuts on my melamine, as I'm essentially just cladding a frame.
> 
> Sent from my prototype iPhone 6 using Tapatalk



I thought about doing something similar, but wasn't sure if aluminum tube would hold up over the 1800mm span.
Really like the way you have put the removable hide box to the top. I assume you can just pull out the tun with snake already comfortably sitting inside? Might have to steal that idea for my next enclosure project


----------



## Snowman (Mar 31, 2014)

shamat said:


> I thought about doing something similar, but wasn't sure if aluminum tube would hold up over the 1800mm span.
> Really like the way you have put the removable hide box to the top. I assume you can just pull out the tun with snake already comfortably sitting inside? Might have to steal that idea for my next enclosure project


You are correct the 1800 ones I've made need a middle support. 
Yep the slide out hides are great. I like having nothing but a water bowl on the floor to make cleaning quick and easy


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Mar 31, 2014)

You just gave me an idea  great job


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Apr 2, 2014)

Shamat, are they the 1800 or 2100 upright ends? And did you use 12 or 17 mm melamine? Thanks in advance if you don't mind answering


----------



## shamat (Apr 2, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Shamat, are they the 1800 or 2100 upright ends? And did you use 12 or 17 mm melamine? Thanks in advance if you don't mind answering



No problems with you asking, but getting an answer is something different  LOL

All jokes aside, they were the 2100 uprights. Also, I didn't think of it at the time, but getting the wheels for them would be a good idea. moving it without them is a PITA.

I used 16mm Melamine (also from Bunnings). 12mm would not be strong enough for the span (would droop) and doesn't have enough "meat" to hold the screws properly (with some forgiveness if the holes are slightly off). Also, you will need a minimum of 16mm to secure the slide track to on the front panel.
[MENTION=1897]Scotty[/MENTION] Happy for you to come and have a look if you don't mind the drive. Cheers.


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks very much for that mate it's off to bunnings I go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Apr 6, 2014)

Shamat, how'd the rest of your fit out go? I started mine today. I'm just doing the 1 rack with 3, 6x2x2.


----------



## shamat (Apr 6, 2014)

Its come up really well [MENTION=1897]Scotty[/MENTION]. 




































Some more wiring to do when the additional thermostats turn up this week, but basically done. 

If you going for three 6x2x2 you will have to go without the bottom or the top rail. Not quite enough room with them in. I ended up making the middle enclosure slightly shallower to make sure i could fit all the bars in. I was building for 2 foot internal cabinet height, so if you go for 2 foot external you might fit 3 in with the bars. 

Good luck


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Apr 6, 2014)

They've come up great. Yeah I thought the top rail would have to go, I've actually got a similar set up in my shed on the 1800 high version and the top rail had to come off that one too. Those enclosures are tubing and corflute though, not melamine. Great job


----------



## TonyWbb (Apr 7, 2014)

Dude that is awesome.

Love the way you supported the weight using the steel frame thats genius well done.


----------



## rockethead (Apr 7, 2014)

Wow that's a fantastic job


----------



## shamat (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks all. I'm amazed at how well its turned out. As it was my first attempt at building an enclosure i was worried i had bitten off more than i can chew, but the results speak for themselves. 
I feel a little proud every time I walk past it.


----------



## shamat (Apr 28, 2014)

Finally got around to wiring up the thermostats for each enclosure. Quite happy with the result.


----------



## shamat (Apr 28, 2014)

Night temp thermostats have just kicked in.


----------

